# Help



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Help! Struggling with my new sage express... any help out there???


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Is this for real?

Have you tried turning off and then on again?


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Liz, more information would be helpful.

There are plenty of willing helpers on the forum so try painting the picture of what you've tried and what's going wrong - you're much more likely to get help that way.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

We need to know what's happening, what coffee you're using, and what you expect vs what's actually happening.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm going to bet based on the other post that the OP is trying to put supermarket beans through it and wondering why the shot is rubbish.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah saw that, think you're right


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you for all your posts. Yes. It's been supermarket beans so far. I got a bag In Sainsbury's (Revelation espresso blend) that was roasted on 16 March but will buy online from now on so as to have freshly roasted coffee beans. Any recommendations and to what grind size for a sage express?

Main problem is pressure.. seems to be going above the pressure range. getting 20+ secs and that is after adjusting grind size to 3. I am tampering but how do you know to 15kg and then using razor but do you tamper again? Can you over tamper?

So so many questions...

Liz


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If it's choking, IE the coffee is providing too much resistance to the water, then less coffee or a coarser grind is the way to go.

And for tamping, you press firmly, but not so much it's a strain or you feeling you have to put your entire weight behind it. The razor is, I believe, intended to prevent pucks that are too big and would touch the brew head. You'd only use the tamper again after that to just gently tap loose coffee back into the puck after removing any significant excess from it. You don't need to press firmly at this point, you're just tidying up the loose stuff. Even just resting it on top of the coffee would work if it's a tamper with some heft for this stage.

Over-tamping can and does happen, but it's mainly from pushing the coffee around too much. The more you push it around once it's basicly in place, the more you're going to open up channels and cracks in the coffee puck, which allow paths for water to sneak past most of the coffee and not do the brewing goodness.

As for how hard? It doesn't matter too much. Your best guess is fine. The coffee is only going to compress so much anyway. Just so long as all your guesses are pretty similar, it's fine. The Italian commercial style is to grind finer and tamp gently, so don't panic about exact pressure values. However you tamp is how you do it.

The key to good results isn't a number. It's a word. Consistency. Do as much the same as you possibly can each time. If you need to make a change, then do ONE thing different that time and see what happens.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If you are using the dual wall basket, tamping doesn't really matter much.

Just level tamp gently. Don't worry about the 15kg. Consistency is the key here.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you. Some helpful feedback. Still not quite got it but persevering.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Thank you. Some helpful feedback. Still not quite got it but persevering.


 You will, in time. The key is to figure out how to make it work for you. Just because some famous barista does it one way doesn't mean that'll work with your beans and equipment.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Thank you. Some helpful feedback. Still not quite got it but persevering.


 Read TomHughes post in the Sage forum, lots of good tips there. Run 3/4 empty shots before the actual one. This ensures water is very hot. Made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Disaster this morning... new freshly roasted origin coffee so very hopeful... coffee disgusting. Bitter .. I feel I have quantity, tamper right but the pour was short, low pressure, watery. Ugh. Grind was 6 and then 4. Might try at 2 next time to see if helps. Not sure my lockdown barista plan is working ☹


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Liz Walker said:


> Disaster this morning... new freshly roasted origin coffee so very hopeful... coffee disgusting. Bitter .. I feel I have quantity, tamper right but the pour was short, low pressure, watery. Ugh. Grind was 6 and then 4. Might try at 2 next time to see if helps. Not sure my lockdown barista plan is working ☹


 Just grind finer. Then if you hit 1 you will need to adjust the top grinder burr.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

When were the beans roasted? They need to rest for about a week post roasting. different beans also need different grind settings so keep dialling down till you get it right.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X605F using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Disaster this morning... new freshly roasted origin coffee so very hopeful... coffee disgusting. Bitter .. I feel I have quantity, tamper right but the pour was short, low pressure, watery. Ugh. Grind was 6 and then 4. Might try at 2 next time to see if helps. Not sure my lockdown barista plan is working ☹


 Grind finer, you may have to adjust top burr. I think the Sage BE operates at the low end. Maybe up the dose (try 19g, even 19.5g). Make sure grouphead is warmed up and run 4 dummy shots before the real one. That is very important. Do not skip doing that.

Video to adjust the top burr if you think you need to. I and other users have done this and it helped:


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Awesome...thank you for advice!

today grind down to 2 and it got going after 7 secs, then pressure hovering at 11 o'clock and then to 1 o'clock (just within range) ... 27 secs in total.. Crema not so good. I'll try the burr adjustment. Is the 18g or 19g dose for a single or a double? I have been using single.

coffee roasted on 15 April so not a full week of rest.

Thank you


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Liz Walker said:


> Awesome...thank you for advice!
> 
> today grind down to 2 and it got going after 7 secs, then pressure hovering at 11 o'clock and then to 1 o'clock (just within range) ... 27 secs in total.. Crema not so good. I'll try the burr adjustment. Is the 18g or 19g dose for a single or a double? I have been using single.
> 
> ...


 Ignore crema, it's not that important. 
Watch James Hoffmans video about ugly modern espresso.
What does it TASTE like?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Liz Walker said:


> Awesome...thank you for advice!
> 
> today grind down to 2 and it got going after 7 secs, then pressure hovering at 11 o'clock and then to 1 o'clock (just within range) ... 27 secs in total.. Crema not so good. I'll try the burr adjustment. Is the 18g or 19g dose for a single or a double? I have been using single.
> 
> ...


 Don't worry about the pressure gauge going past 12 o'clock - in fact ignore it completely and focus on weight in and weight out over time. As mentioned about James Hoffmann is a fantastic source of information and YouTube have a lot of useful Sage (Brevile) Barista Express videos. You might also want to stick with double baskets for now as single shots are difficult to achieve.

If you can a video of your work flow is always very helpful for members to understand - I've had my Sage BE 3 years and promise you if you stick with it you'll get the results. I had all the same issues in the beginning.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

So was excited for this morning 's coffee as yesterday afternoon I had made my best yet.

I did everything the same for my husbands... 4 runs through of water, grind at 1, tamper, razor, and shot ... perfect.. then I did exactly the same for mine .... 40 secs of drip/nothing at all, 2 times in a row. I went for it a third time (and anxious as beans just about finished) and it semi worked (not as good as my husband's though).

Really hope one day I get a system of consistently good coff. It's ok now as I don't have to dash off to work but when lockdown is over I am going to have to get up an hour earlier ....

I noticed the clean me button was flashing when I had finished so maybe that was the problem but not sure as the third attempt was ok.

I have a new order of origins dispatched today and some of my supermarket beans as a back up but fear there will be a time lapse and I'll be doing a lot of chucking coff till I get things right again, I hope. There's also the testing of beans that I won't be able to factor in.

I've not got the weighing scales yet but I think that has to be next step if I am going to crack this. Incidentally the coffee in the puck post pouring seemed a bit wet on top .. could that indicate where I might be going wrong..

thanks again for advice.. reassuring that others have had similar beginners challenges....

Liz


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Ps... where should I order scales ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Liz Walker said:


> Ps... where should I order scales ?


eBay or amazon. Make sure they are sensitive to 0.1g at least.

It should cost you no more than £10.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Just tried cleaning cycle. Instructions say water should come out intermittently.. no water. Done it twice but second time same. Is this normal? Tablet dissolved now and cleaning sign no longer flashing....


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Liz Walker said:


> Just tried cleaning cycle. Instructions say water should come out intermittently.. no water. Done it twice but second time same. Is this normal? Tablet dissolved now and cleaning sign no longer flashing....


 Hi liz, yeah that's normal with the newer expresses, water get back flushed into the tray instead of coming through the portofilter spouts.. same with mine 😃


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Just tried cleaning cycle. Instructions say water should come out intermittently.. no water. Done it twice but second time same. Is this normal? Tablet dissolved now and cleaning sign no longer flashing....


 That's what happened with mine. Drip tray was filled with dirty water though so I assume all was well.

18g or 19g goes in the double unpressurised basket.

My best coffees have been at 2 o'clock on the pressure dial, right at the edge or even out of it. Don't worry about the gauge too much, look at what's happening with the actual coffee, then use the gauge as a guide to answer that question.

Scales - these will be fine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Back-Lit-Features-Stainless-Ingredients/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=coffee+scales&qid=1587463940&sr=8-3

I got these https://www.amazon.co.uk/High-precision-Back-Lit-Features-Stainless-Batteries/dp/B01JKX4QAC/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=coffee+scales&qid=1587463955&sr=8-9

But they were £10.99 when i got them a few months ago, they've gone up a little since then. I'm happy with my ones, they do the job well.

People have mentioned James Hoffman, he's good but he's like a professor of coffee and an all rounder. I like Hoon's Coffee. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2cDae0GAy9ytVEmkFi4i5g

This guy has our machine and all his videos use it, so it's all relevant, you can see what he's doing and try and replicate it. I like his manner too.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you! Scales on the way.. and I'll check hoons video...


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi there,

just wondering if my origin coffee beans are any good for the sage barista? Grinding at 1 and don't really want to adjust the burr (bit scared) .. maybe try something different. Going through it like crazy.. what size bags to others buy. I see 1kg is £25. Quite an investment this machine. I had a nespresso nefore but got fed up with the capsules... cost and waste

Liz


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Pretty much any bean is going to work. Don't be scared to adjust the burrs, just find a video guide to doing it, and take your time. Until you can get it sorted out with cheap beans, don't bother with expensive ones, you'll just be wasting them. Get your skills sorted out with supermarket beans until you feel confident. Then go get some good beans.

Remember that a 250g bag of beans will get you around 15-20 coffees depending on your dosing, and really good coffee can be expensive. Your gear can do these beans justice, but only when you know your way around it well.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Morning! I know must be very dull getting daily updates on my coffee but today was a success! I think it was my dose that was wrong. Scales should arrive this week. Will also get 1kg origins coff . It was on offer so £20 and free postage. Also posted on hoon's channel a question about grinding and he said to go back to 7. Run a shot and work back down the way till it's right? Anyway I stuck with the 1 grind today (struggled to remove burr) and it's delicious!

Thanks for tips!

Liz


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Had to retrieve my old nespresso machine this morning 😢.

I have a delivery of coff beans arriving today but I had got some back up beans from our local shop to keep me going .. they are in big containers and I don't think fresh. I went through it all, finally grinding at its finest but it was a disaster.. no pressure and disgusting coffee..

Anyway when I get my new beans today I am wondering if I am likely to get the same pour... was doing well before I ran out..but if same bean, same grind then surely a decent coff 🤞


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Liz Walker said:


> Had to retrieve my old nespresso machine this morning 😢.
> 
> I have a delivery of coff beans arriving today but I had got some back up beans from our local shop to keep me going .. they are in big containers and I don't think fresh. I went through it all, finally grinding at its finest but it was a disaster.. no pressure and disgusting coffee..
> 
> Anyway when I get my new beans today I am wondering if I am likely to get the same pour... was doing well before I ran out..but if same bean, same grind then surely a decent coff 🤞


 Yeh a stale bean will often just run straight through a decent espresso machine. 
Part of the issue with the sage grinder is the lowest setting on the unadjusted burrs is just not quite fine enough for a stale coffee. 
If ever you have a bean like this just stop trying to send it though the espresso machine and make a french press with it.

Espresso machines like a particular set of variables, if you cant meet that there is just no point.

Try the new bean today.

The upper burr is dead simple to adjust, so don't be scared to do it.

When was the origin coffee roasted?


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you Tom! Really appreciate the responses. Was semi despairing this morning which is silly given the state we are in...

coffee not arrived yet but probably only a few days since roasting

ill try adjusting the burr

thanks again


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Tried adjusting the burr but doesn't want to shift and don't want to force it...

new coff arrived though so I'm gonna give it a shot at grind 1 and see how it is 🤞


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Try moving it while grinder is running should be much easier


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

But without coffee in it?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> But without coffee in it?


 Exactly. When moving a grinder finer, always do it when it's running unless you truly 100% know it's empty of beans, and that includes partly ground ones too. That way, any beans (or bits thereof) will get out of the way and not jam things up. And you can clearly hear IF you hit the point the burrs touch (You'll know it if you hear it), and also avoid forcing things too hard which can damage things.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi

some success with new beans. Borrowed my neighbours scales till new one arrives so I am pretty sure I have 19g going in the burr.

this morning however made my husband latte. Perfect. Then mine.. disaster. I did exactly the same.. ran the water thro 4 times. Grind 1, same tamper, and I get drip drip drip .. over pressurised. I did it 3 times... wasting coff and on my 4th just having what I got but no way near as good. So disappointing

any ideas what I am doing wrong? I wondered maybe if there are beans left in the burr that messed up the dose.

The coffee in the puck after the first one (the good one) was slightly wet .. perhaps more so than the not so good ones.. I'm sort of out of ideas now. Wondering if it's the machine?

Getting my coff in the morning is turning into a bit of a stress😢


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

On a positive I managed to adjust burr but still pretty poor pour


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

So is it really a case of weighing dose every time?

Are others with a barista express down to grind 1 and adjusting the burr? Mine now at 4.

What should the texture of the coffee be like in the group head post pour?

Neighbours have leant a scales until new one arrives so fingers crossed my Sunday is gonna start well 😜


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> So is it really a case of weighing dose every time?
> 
> Are others with a barista express down to grind 1 and adjusting the burr? Mine now at 4.
> 
> ...


 '19g going in the burr.'- OK, what came out? You need to weigh the output too. Make a note of that and then use that to adjust.

'Grind 1, same tamper, and I get drip drip drip ..over pressurised. ' - sounds like grind too fine or tamp too hard. Could also be too much coffee used, could be 18g or 18.5g rather than 19g.

'So is it really a case of weighing dose every time?' - I do, I think most Sage BE users do. Keeps coffee fresher (assume you are storing it correctly) and pressing grind button twice keeps most of the excess grinds out of grinder. I think it works better as a single dose machine from what I've read.

'Are others with a barista express down to grind 1 and adjusting the burr? Mine now at 4.'- My internal top burr is at 3, my dial on the side hasn't had to go below 3 on the last 3 new coffees since I was advised to adjust the internal. I previously had a problem of not being able to grind fine enough . That's no longer an issue now.

'What should the texture of the coffee be like in the group head post pour?' - Texture like a creamy honey. Comes out faster than honey of course as that would take all day, but slow and 'thick' is good. Youtube it to see some proper pours so you'll recognise it when you see it.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Storing.. so far just in the bag it came. I guess I need something airtight?

Maybe I'll try 18g tomorrow. I've not been measuring the output. Not got a measuring jug that is fit for purpose but will buy one.

If it's drip drip.. then is grind too fine? I had worked my way down to grind 1 and then adjusted burr thinking it was all going right direction..the weird thing is I had success with 19g and grind 1 so maybe it's tamper? Who knows

when I say texture I meant the coffee actually in the group head...after pouring.. mine has been a bit wet.. so wonder if that means too coarse or too fine..

what coff are you using. Mine origin.

Thanks for advice . Much appreciated

liz


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Liz Walker said:


> Storing.. so far just in the bag it came. I guess I need something airtight?
> 
> Maybe I'll try 18g tomorrow. I've not been measuring the output. Not got a measuring jug that is fit for purpose but will buy one.
> 
> ...


 Store in something airtight yes, ideally something you can get the air out of so it's similar to vacuum packing.

You don't need a special measuring jug, just weigh your cup and tare the scales. Weight in: Weight out in x time helps define what you're doing better than trying to describe it using terms like "drip drip".

Extremely unlikely to be tamping too hard. Just keep it level. Aim for consistency.

Ignore puck appearance post shot.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Storing.. so far just in the bag it came. I guess I need something airtight?
> 
> Maybe I'll try 18g tomorrow. I've not been measuring the output. Not got a measuring jug that is fit for purpose but will buy one.
> 
> ...


 Airtight yeah, keeps beans fresher for longer. Airscape are the forum's go-to recommendation, I got one of these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Planetary-Design-Airscape-Candy-Apple/dp/B00HUVTYTK/ref=pd_sbs_79_4/261-2495951-8863140?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00HUVTYTK&pd_rd_r=4df29681-e4a5-4bfc-b349-3d1238e799f2&pd_rd_w=h4FuH&pd_rd_wg=Xi2sU&pf_rd_p=2773aa8e-42c5-4dbe-bda8-5cdf226aa078&pf_rd_r=NEGK8F3JM9C9XMNXDRY9&psc=1&refRID=NEGK8F3JM9C9XMNXDRY9

Definitely weigh the grind output, just because you put 19g in doesn't mean you get 19g out. Press button twice, well, that's what I do, you get nearly all of it out that way. As Rob1 said, you don't need a measuring cup, just grind into a glass, tare scales and then you'll be able to see how much comes out.

Oh you mean the puck afterwards? I've been told not to worry about that too much. Mine are usually not sloppy, come out nicely in one go, but don't worry too much about that. If it tastes good, puck doesn't matter.

I've using Rave coffee. All have been easy to get right I think (or maybe it coincided with me learning how to use the Sage). I've had Signature Blend, Fudge, Italian Job and now on Chatswood. I used Origin, not bad, just did not coincide with my best coffee. I put that down to my learning rather than the coffee though. Origin are well regarded by more experienced people than me, it's good quality.

I wouldn't worry 'it's the machine, not you'. Took me a good 2-3 months to get consistent nice coffee out of my Sage BE. It is frustrating, but it comes.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a glass airtight container but assume glass not good for beans?

This morning I had two goes

burr 4 grind 3. 19g in 19g out = dribble of coff. Over pressurised. Not worth weighing output.

Second time

burr 6 (0riginal setting) grind 3, 19g in 19g out. Wasn't the best pour ... some drips at first then a bit of crema flow and probably over 35 secs but it tasted good. I also measured a 33g output. I think it should be 38g though (double the dose?) is that right?

So seems to me maybe grind too fine or too much dose ... which do I adjust first?

Also my wand not behaving... sometimes just doesn't want to get going.. anyone experience that..?

Thanks again for all the tips. Looking forward to that day when it all goes seamlessly.. it's given me a lockdown challenge at least!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Liz Walker said:


> I have a glass airtight container but assume glass not good for beans?
> This morning I had two goes
> burr 4 grind 3. 19g in 19g out = dribble of coff. Over pressurised. Not worth weighing output.
> Second time
> ...


Back your grind off a little (Make it a bit coarser)... Remember to purge a bit of grind out after changing the grind.

I always dosed 19g in my BE but you can dose a bit less if you want, no big deal, just maybe a wet puck after the shots.

So you could back the grind off a bit and repeat your shots, start by shooting for a 1:2 ratio so 19in 38out

Or

Drop your dose a little.... 18g may help get you where you need to be as far as a nice flow.

Don't worry too much about the time. I have some coffee that I run at low 20s and like and some I like at 40 secs... Start by shooting for 30 secs and see how you get on.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks Harold

i did 18g and pretty good but I feel I want to go with 19g ...seems standard for this machine

what beans are you using. ? I am thinking to change to rave but nervous about having to start from scratch again after a month of trying to get going with origin...


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Rave signature blend en route 🤞

with new coffee do folk just start at a grind 7 and then work up or down the way to get it right?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> I have a glass airtight container but assume glass not good for beans?
> 
> This morning I had two goes
> 
> ...


 'So seems to me maybe grind too fine or too much dose ... which do I adjust first?' - Leave the inner burr as now it goes fine enough. Use the outer dial to go coarser. Sounds like you're choking it with too fine a grind.

Wand - when you switch to wand have it directed in drip tray. Switch it on and it should splutter and you'll hear a clicking noise. I'll then get going with full steam after 5-8 seconds I think it is. Once it's pouring steam switch off and put the wand in the milk. Switch on again and off you go.


----------



## Tunn300 (Apr 10, 2013)

Liz Walker said:


> Rave signature blend en route 🤞
> 
> with new coffee do folk just start at a grind 7 and then work up or down the way to get it right?


 I am currently enjoying Raves signature through my Sage Barista Pro. I haven't adjusted the burr setting internally. I'm dosing 18.5g in a double non-pressurised basket and getting 35-37g out in about 29 seconds on grind setting 6.

Tastes nice to me but I am certainly no expert. Had the pro since December and it's definitely a learning curve but feel like I'm getting closer to where I want to be.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you. Really helpful. I'll try all those settings when I get started on that coffee.

Think (hope) am getting the hang of it .. it's taken a while but worth the effort...


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a sage BP and mignon grinder. 
But recently I have been trying to use the in built grinder a bit, for convenience and it's an absolute pig! 
I'm not surprised so many people are struggling.

In the 1-3 grind setting range it is widely inconsistent, both with it's grind size and time. 
You can hear the motor struggling some times (I think John said this variability was normal but I disagree) As if you put it on setting say 6-10 it doesn't seem to struggle in the same way.

My conclusion is I won't be using it for any bean which requires that fine a grind setting. Which is basically anything lighter than medium, or a monsooned malabar!


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok so making some progress... consistent coffee a few days in a row... grind 3 ... 18g in 18g out. Pour 27 secs ...but still lots to learn. Not sure if I am getting the 2:1 ratio so will try that tomorrow.. so my cup under group head and on scales should weigh 36g (less cup)? What if it's less or more... what should I adjust?

Also need new cleaning tabs and a container to store coffee.. any recommendations?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Ok so making some progress... consistent coffee a few days in a row... grind 3 ... 18g in 18g out. Pour 27 secs ...but still lots to learn. Not sure if I am getting the 2:1 ratio so will try that tomorrow.. so my cup under group head and on scales should weigh 36g (less cup)? What if it's less or more... what should I adjust?
> 
> Also need new cleaning tabs and a container to store coffee.. any recommendations?


 Cleaning tablets: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Urnex-Espresso-Machine-Cleaning-Tablets/dp/B004L8RTEM/ref=sr_1_5?crid=1378CNXVIO81J&dchild=1&keywords=cafiza%2Bespresso%2Bmachine%2Bcleaning%2Btablets&qid=1588707118&sprefix=cafiz%2Caps%2C189&sr=8-5&th=1

Storage: Airscape https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Storage-Canister-Container-Preserves/dp/B06Y2KQ77S/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=airscape&qid=1588707303&sr=8-1

Maybe find the Airscape a bit cheaper somewhere else but that's the brand most people on the forum go for. I got a MagicCafe one to start with, don't get that, it's not good. I have this Airscape one now.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you!

are those tablets for a sage barista express?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Thank you!
> 
> are those tablets for a sage barista express?


 Yeah, that's what I bought for my Sage BE. I'll be using them for first time today (after using ones that came with the machine), but if you look at the comments section on that Amazon link it says they are using them for the Sage BE. They were recommended to me on this forum so I imagine they are just fine.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks. I'll order them. Sage ones were £18 or so for 8!!!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Thanks. I'll order them. Sage ones were £18 or so for 8!!!


 Manufacturer labelled cleaning products tend to double the price just for having the logo on them. If you have any concerns at all, check the active ingredients list and buy something with the same ones.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks. I'll order them. Sage ones were £18 or so for 8!!!


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi,

cleaned my wand but seems to be acting up...works for first coffee and then not the next..

any tips?

Liz


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Could be a little dislodged scale flake getting in the way. Poke a bent paperclip up there, that should fix it if I'm right.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi

i am using single wall baskets. Manual says use this when grinding whole beans but Hoon seems to be mixing up single and dual walls with whole beans. What's the difference? Do both work?

Liz


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Liz Walker said:


> Hi
> 
> i am using single wall baskets. Manual says use this when grinding whole beans but Hoon seems to be mixing up single and dual walls with whole beans. What's the difference? Do both work?
> 
> Liz


 Double wall - use with pre ground coffee , help to create fake crema

Single wall - fresh beans.

Ive watched a few of his videos , seems a nice guy, doesnt always seem to use the freshet coffee , use expensive Kruve cups but no scales under the cup. So sometimes his technique seems a little contradictory but to each there own .

If you are gonna use supermarket bought coffee , even whole bean, it's gonna stale pretty quick , that's if it isn't stale when you buy it. So you might get some better "looking" shots from the double wall basket. By this I mean with the cremz in top.

Taste the crema in it's own , see if you like it.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks .ive not used double wall because I have fresh coff beans from rave. I am putting my scales and cup underneath the group head and weighing the pour.

today I had 18g coff at grind 3 but it was too fast. Not sure what to adjust first. Coff amount to 18.5 or grind down to 2?

Any suggestions ?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Thanks .ive not used double wall because I have fresh coff beans from rave. I am putting my scales and cup underneath the group head and weighing the pour.
> 
> today I had 18g coff at grind 3 but it was too fast. Not sure what to adjust first. Coff amount to 18.5 or grind down to 2?
> 
> Any suggestions ?


 Can't remember, did you adjust the top burr?

Adjusting first..not sure. Do 18.5g and see what happens maybe. Most of the coffees I put in my Sage like 18.5-19g but mine is probably set up differently and we are using different coffees at different ages, it's hard to recommend based on what I'm doing.

Sorry, not a great answer but it's all a bit trial and error at the start. Have to find what works for you with what coffee you are suing.


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for all your advice.. am semi obsessing with this now !!! But I think is where it starts to get fun once you have mastered the machine and all the tricks of the trade. I've had 2 months (all of lockdown) and only just beginning to get the hang of things.

Ill go with 18.5 tomorrow and see how it goes

thanks!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I took me over 2 months to get it right, that's normal!


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Nailed it! Did 18.5g (27 secs) and then 19g (36 secs) ... now got get my latte art down!


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

Liz Walker said:


> Nailed it! Did 18.5g (27 secs) and then 19g (36 secs) ... *now got get my latte art down!*


 That's another kettle of fish all together!!!!!

Still practicing mine :classic_blink:


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

A whole lot better than mine!


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Liz Walker said:


> A whole lot better than mine!


Chris Baca video on YouTube is the best tutorial imo


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

Morning! Any recommendations for sage replacement filters?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't bother. If you live in a hard water area, they won't do much, and won't last at all. You might as well put the water through a Brita Filter - similar thing really, and it won't last long anyway - or use bottled water (Waitrose essentials or Volvic, Tesco's Ashbeck or a mixture thereof).


----------

